# Starting over after 8 years



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

I just picked up a 120 gallon tank and use to keep Moba's. My old tank (125 Gallon) is below in the Youtube link...man I miss that tank!

Anyway, I want to start again and pick up some young Moba's, but before I do that I need to choose a filter, and heaters.
My old account here is not active so I can't lookup what I use to have. I know I had the FX5 and it looks like there's an FX6 now?

Here are some questions I remember asking back then..

1) What kind of sand for Mobas?
2) Where can I buy WC or Tank raised Moba's?
3) What is the best filter out there now? I'm not too worried about the cost.
4) Best heaters?
5) Best food?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WkgE5riA64#GU5U2spHI_4


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi, welcome back.

1) What kind of sand for Mobas? I use pool filter sand but I'm sure you could get others that are more expensive.
2) Where can I buy WC or Tank raised Moba's? pm me and I can give you the contact for my supplier in Georgia USA.
3) What is the best filter out there now? I'm not too worried about the cost. Both my tanks have sumps and each have a Fluval canister running in the sump.
4) Best heaters? I use Catalina titanium 800w heaters.
5) Best food? Northfin or NLS as a staple, raw fish and/or raw peeled shrimp (cut in small pieces) once or twice a week, krill, avoid land animal meats.

hope this helps


----------



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you! Yes, it helps a lot.

What are your thoughts on the Fluval FX6?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

IMO the FX6 is a powerful filter, I used to have one running in the sump of my 180gal. But it was too big for the space in the cabinet and a pain to remove and clean. I now use a Fluval 307 there, and an FX4 in the sump of my 450gal.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

cardosoj said:


> ...What are your thoughts on the Fluval FX6?


I love the FX-6. Because of the configuration of the stands, I don't have room for sumps beneath my two 125 gallon _Xenotilapia_ tanks, so I use FX-6's, and they work great. These are not heavily stocked tanks, so I don't have to clean the filters all that often, even though _Xeno's_ are very fussy about water parameters. Yes, the FX-6 canisters are larger and bulkier than most other canister filters- thus their impressive filtration capacity- but I don't find cleaning them to be much more of a chore than smaller Fluvals or Eheims. YMMV. :fish:


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

sir_keith said:


> cardosoj said:
> 
> 
> > ...What are your thoughts on the Fluval FX6?
> ...


I think so too, love the simple & effective configuration which makes cleaning a breeze. My issue was the difficulty removing the FX6 from the tank's small cabinet each time I needed to clean the unit.


----------

